# Acheter un iPad cellular en Australie



## Morgan 1er (7 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai la possibilité de récupérer un ipad air (ou mini retina) cellular acheté en Australie.
Je voulais savoir s'il y avait des problèmes de compatibilité à prévoir avec les réseaux français ou bien si tout allait fonctionner correctement.
Ou bien si d'autres problèmes éventuels existaient (à part le format de la prise électrique)?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## iAllRepair_fr (7 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Si c'est un iPad qui provient d'un Apple Store il ne sera pas simlocké donc utilisable sur tous les réseaux.

Cordialement.
iAllRepair.fr


----------



## Morgan 1er (7 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ces précisions.


----------

